# Premiere to Divx



## arielsages (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi!
I made a video that I filmed with my DV-cam and then i transfered the filmed material to Adobe Premiere Pro for doing some editing. Now that Im ready with that project I would like it to become a small Divx file. How can I do that? When I tried to export from Adobe it became 19GB for an 1 hour film!!! Thats too big!

Can you please explain it to me? Im a newbie so please use easy words!)
THANKS!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

what file type are you currently working with?


----------



## arielsages (Mar 28, 2005)

its a premiere project file. if i do an export i get an avi file, but its 19gb.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Question to anyone that could answer it: Would simply converting the avi do a divx format solve the problem here?


----------



## arielsages (Mar 28, 2005)

how do i convert avi to divx?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If thats all you're looking to do, google "Avi to divx" the hardest part will be deciding with tutorial to follow. If nothing there helps, I'll move the post to a different forum for you, this isn't really a graphic design question, so its a bit out of my league :smile:


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

SixShooter said:


> this isn't really a graphic design question, so its a bit out of my league :smile:



i notice there isn't really an appropriate section for questions about files.

we could move it to the "software" section, and add a request for suggestions about software.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

if arielsages is still having problems, I'll move it to software.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

arielsages said:


> Hi!
> I made a video that I filmed with my DV-cam and then i transfered the filmed material to Adobe Premiere Pro for doing some editing. Now that Im ready with that project I would like it to become a small Divx file. How can I do that? When I tried to export from Adobe it became 19GB for an 1 hour film!!! Thats too big!
> 
> Can you please explain it to me? Im a newbie so please use easy words!)
> THANKS!


What are you planning to do with the project? I found this program which may help you out.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Encoding*

You'd have to output it as an .avi file and then take that file and run it through DivX. You have to purchase Dr. DivX to re encode the file to make it use a DivX codec. Yes it is possible to lower the size through Dr. DivX depending on the resolution you specify. After the re encoding process you will end up with a smaller .avi file but I do not know how small because I have never seen a 19GB .avi file. Hope this Helps :smile:


----------



## arielsages (Mar 28, 2005)

the thing is that when i export from premiere it becomes directly an AVI file, so all programs that converts from DVD or MPEG2 to AVI will not help me in that case. the only problem is that its so big, 19GB!
What I wanna have as a result is a smal Divx file, that would be manageble, but still have quite good picture quality. Am I asking too much?
Thanks!


----------



## arielsages (Mar 28, 2005)

another thing: I heard that it would be possible to create a Divx file, a smaller one, with VirtualDub. is that true?
But when I try to open my original AVI-file with that program it tells me that it "couldnt locate the decompressor for format "dvsd" (unknown), VirtualDbu requieres a Video for Windows (VFW) compatible codec to decompress video. DirectShow codecs, such as those used by Windows Media Player are not suitable." But Daobe Premiere makes it only in that way.
I dont understand much!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Virtual Dub*

I have used a little of Virtual Dub. I only used to clear up the sound when it was out of synch. I ran Virtual Dub and it fixed it but as for making I am unsure about that. Have you tried another program other than Premiere?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

arielsages said:


> when i export from premiere it becomes directly an AVI file


When Premiere saves it as an AVI do you get any options to change the codec or quality settings?


----------

